# Forumla 1 vs FIA GT cars



## ProMed12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Apology in advance if this is a repost..


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

Very cool. I wanna go to Spa.


----------



## DM1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

I saw this somewhere else the other day ... the GT cars look fast until the F1's shoot by.


----------

